# Freeport Potlicking @ 50nm



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

I only wonder who will spend their day rescueing this fella instead of fishing and how long till his luck runs out


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

did he sneak up on you using the trolling motor - lol.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I dont get it...


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

We saw several small boats out Sat. We were 55 miles from Freeport but they may have come out of Sargent or Matagorda which would put them about 35 miles out I beleive. Anyway to have 4 poeple on that small a boat that far from shore, I ain't the one!!!


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

We saw a bass boat out 30NM fishing by himself on Sunday. Some people amaze me.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

There were small boats on the Salvador Sunday.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

looks far enough from you to me.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I still dont see whats wrong with that picture, the boat is small, but the seas sure look flat to me


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I must be missing something here. I don't see the potlickin. If you are referring to a smaller boat, that's not potlickin in my opinion. You may think it's crazy but to me the crazy part is being that far offshore with a SINGLE engine. Years ago, I went out on a 25-26ft. single engine boat, got 40 miles offshore and had engine problems - on a Monday and had to get towed in. It took about 4 hours just to get someone to respond on the VHF. Oh yea, the engine was less than 1 year old. I vowed I would never go that far on a single engine boat again.


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

It's the gulf, not the bay. He is close. If the first guy hooked a wahoo, the fish could scream past the other in a second. But atleast he hasn't dropped anchor. That would be rude and even more dangerous. Wrong type of small boat to be out 50NM. Low profile Majek and the Gulf don't mix if you ask me; even on a slick day. Thunderheads pop up. A better idea would be to trade a bay fishing trip for a trip offshore.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

guess you can count me in... i wouldn't leave anyone stranded ,just so i could keep fishing , 

and hard to tell from the pic how far away he was .
were you on a published spot or something super secret, if so how in the word did you let him knock you off on such a calm ,sunny day...Mike


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Haaaiiiiiiiiillllllllllll No. Right outside the jetties into the surf is about as far as I will go in single engine bay boat. 

That makes me nervous just looking at that picture.


Kelly


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Mike was that you? LOL


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

We saw a 18' john boat at the City Service platforms a few years back.....I really hope they were some kind of service crew for the platforms and hadnt hoofed it all the way from Port A or O


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

spotsndots said:


> I must be missing something here. I don't see the potlickin. If you are referring to a smaller boat, that's not potlickin in my opinion. You may think it's crazy but to me the crazy part is being that far offshore with a SINGLE engine. Years ago, I went out on a 25-26ft. single engine boat, got 40 miles offshore and had engine problems - on a Monday and had to get towed in. It took about 4 hours just to get someone to respond on the VHF. Oh yea, the engine was less than 1 year old. I vowed I would never go that far on a single engine boat again.


Yea, not to mention single engine and low profile. Lose your motor, storm blows in, and prestow new fishing hotspot named Blue Majek!


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL..NOT ME 

i went about 75 nm sunday ,,at 50 mi. i was still doing 35 knts and singing along with hanks place on the XM


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

spotsndots said:


> I must be missing something here. I don't see the potlickin. If you are referring to a smaller boat, that's not potlickin in my opinion. You may think it's crazy but to me the crazy part is being that far offshore with a SINGLE engine. Years ago, I went out on a 25-26ft. single engine boat, got 40 miles offshore and had engine problems - on a Monday and had to get towed in. It took about 4 hours just to get someone to respond on the VHF. Oh yea, the engine was less than 1 year old. I vowed I would never go that far on a single engine boat again.


 Man that aint nothing but potlicking , This fella is well with-in casting distance of us and will not get out of our chum slick that we had been freelining in. He asks us which way is home to confirm his own judgement. This is whatever you want to call it. This is what the USCG fears the most. The gulf is like a loaded gun, it can kill in an instance, Potlicking Roulette


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

texasjellyfish said:


> He asks us which way is home to confirm his own judgement.


:headknock

WTH ?

Kelly


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

You must be using your surf casting gear then....


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

My theory on pulling up on other boats was reinstated this Sunday when the other boat caught a shark and started shooting in the dirrection of the rig and other boats so that was our last time to ever get close or let someone get close.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Steelersfan said:


> You must be using your surf casting gear then....


 Penn 330 GTI on a Chaos . Location in picture is at the end of his drift.


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

I run a 22' BlueWave offshore every summer when it gets right, but I grew up out there and know how to handle my boat and my crew. I also will not venture past 20 miles, and that is almost twice as far as I normally go. I watch the weather and changing sea conditions, when it looks like it is going to get nasty I head for port, before it hits. The single engine thing makes me nervous also, that is why I only go with a buddy boat or when I know someone else is out there that I know.

Maddog


----------



## c_a_otoole (May 3, 2006)

*Good Stories*

I have seen some crazy stuff out on ships. I was on watch one afternoon at the entrence of the Straits Of Malacca headding to Singapore on a oil tanker and got a call from a sailboat on the horizon asking where Sumatra was, I told him the bearing and range, (100+/- NM) ...then there was a pause and then he asked how to get to Sri Lanka (1000 + NM away) I watched the HYDROPACs (information messages you recieve) looking for the sailboat overdue for a few weeks 

I also lived on a Sailboat out in Guam for awhile working while I worked on some goverment ships over there. My neighbor baught a small sailboat (20 feet maybe) that two guys had sailed there from San Francisco, that has to be 5000NM trip  I wish I had the balls to do it.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

There are usually 2 sides to every story. We ran 50+ miles to some rocks and was a supply boat anchored on them. Guy on boat asked if we wanted to tie up so we did. Turns out another boat was off chasing a wahoo and was a little irritated we tied up while he was gone......we had no idea he was tied there before we arrived. Maybe he thinks we are potlickers but we fished there because we have the number and obviously he did too.

Its rare that I have a problem with someone fishing close to me.......close is a non issue as long as there is no interference...IMO


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

I have fished offshore out of a single engine boats for years and have been stuck and had to be helped back in but that is why you watch the weather and make sure you have a good radio do not push it to far. the tow insurance is a must. but when the weather is right I see no problem in it. now going out 40+ miles without a 2nd boat or a 2nd motor is just not smart in my mind also.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

I have no problems with it either.We only have a limited selection of structure to fish on.With more and more boats getting into the offshore frontier with the advances in single engine dependency and electronics this is the way its gonna be ,, no problem


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I say, different strokes for different folks!!!!! Besides, it is doubltful that you were fishing that far from the boat. He was just making good use of your chum line!!!!! Or, maybe they felt more comfortable being close to another boat that far out!!!!


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

the only way to settle this is in the cage.. 2 man enter one man leave... you guys are killing me 6 months of waiting for good weather and we have to snivel about something .. come potlick me i don't give a **** there are plenty of fish if you know what your doing..


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Potlicking I think not. A little crazy 50 nm with a single engine. We been out 25-30 on a Cajun 2100, but we always carry a 8.5hp kicker. It took us 4 hrs to get back one day, but we made it. They could've had a kicker in the boat. Using your chum slick is a little chicken poop but what can you do.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Ono Loco said:


> the only way to settle this is in the cage.. 2 man enter one man leave... you guys are killing me 6 months of waiting for good weather and we have to snivel about something .. come potlick me i don't give a **** there are plenty of fish if you know what your doing..


HAHA im glad my friends 22' BlueWave dont have a big enough gas tank or you would be taking pics of our *** out that far...


----------



## snapman (Jun 22, 2004)

Potlicking is self inflicted. If you pick us off a spot, good for you and bad for me. Even if you get a few hundred feet off most folks cannot use their electronics well enough to run the spot down. Keeping a spot private is a great thing, but most spots are a lot more well known than everyone would like to pretend they are. Although there is something odd about being a few hundred feet away from a boat when you are 80 miles out.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Went 61 miles offshore with 1 engine and a small boat its all about the size of your cahoona's.Just make sure you have a radio ready.later Ken


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well in my opinion there was definate potlickin going on. Now if someone hailed him in and says come on in thats different. In my opinion its just common courtesy to leave a spot alone if someone is already on it. Now if its a big ole well known spot kinda a different story but certainly dont get that close. If it was a secret spot (obvious it wasnt) he wouldnt have never caught me on it. 

PS I fished single engine offshore for many years. Have one now but thinking about a kicker. Got toweD in once in about 45 years of fishing offshore. Lucky I guess. Started in 20 foot Glastron with single outdrive. Thought that thing was huge.

Charlie


----------



## Kalamity (Sep 3, 2005)

*Calm the Seas*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ono Loco*
_the only way to settle this is in the cage.. 2 man enter one man leave... you guys are killing me 6 months of waiting for good weather and we have to snivel about something .. come potlick me i don't give a **** there are plenty of fish if you know what your doing.._

I agree with the Crazy One.

Kal


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

fished Monday and only saw 3 other boats ALL DAY!!!!!


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

jewfish said:


> fished Monday and only saw 3 other boats ALL DAY!!!!!


but Mike .. your so mean and ugly , nobody wants to be arround you LOL..


----------



## ControlledChaos (May 23, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone who was complaining about the small boats know that the snapper I ate tonight were great. I have been on 30ft and bigger boats that scared me more than my bay boat out there. How many times have you heard of a 23ft Explorer sinking on the radio? Sunday I heard of at least three boats taking in water, One being a 45' Hatteras, 28' Wellcraft, and don't know what the other one was. I do know if I would have been within range I would have helped them regardless. I only go offshore with a buddy boat and a **** good radio 

AND FOR THE POTLICKING If your next to a rig or pipe it's far from potlicking but out in the middle of God's creation you ought to be smart enough to move before the world finds out what your fishing. I ran a charter boat for years and always moved as people came by. I also have several close spots within 10 miles of Freeport and felt like I was fishing Lake Conroe as boats went by as close as 200ft from me. It gets frustrating when it's common courtesy not to run or stop on top of others. Sunday I was fishing a stand pipe 30 miles out when I had a boat load of divers come and help my odds out by jumping in the water 50ft away from my motor. I hope they enjoyed the chum line. Okay I guess that's enough complaining for the day, I hope the weather keeps it up for a while.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

The very first time I went spearfishing on a charter our Richard Head captain had us bail out right under a boat that was tied up to a rig. I was 16 and still had the sense to know better. 

If you are in casting distance, you are going to get hit. 

Running a single engine on the Gulf is like smoking. Some people die from the lung cancer at 45, while the rest say, Oh I know someone who smoked 2 packs a day until they were 80. Yeah. That big blue ***** is going to grab your short and curlies one day. Its just a matter of time.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I tested out my single 23' Sunday to 72 miles, but ran w/beerforbait (twins 31' Oceanmaster). I wouldn't go out past 40 miles without a buddy boat, but I do have 2 radios now, & always watch the weather. I saw a lot of smaller boats out Sunday, not as far as we ran, but I guess they figure there would be enough boats to help out, being a weekend & all. I still prefer twins, & plan on upgrading soon, but these newer outboards are great engines, as long as they're maintained. I was still a little nervous heading out so far, but nice to have a great bunch of guys willing to back you up, if needed. We should all back up every boater out there, whether or not we think they're playing w/ a full deck or not. Exception to that rule, would be that idiot popping his pistol into a 2' shark around a close in rig.


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

It's funny. After reading this thread I realized how much it's all a matter of perspective. I'm not making a judgement call one way or another on the posts people have made on this thread. I have twins and feel safer running two offshore, but when you think about it the majority of small boaters in this world only have single engines (or none at all) and they make out on the sea to catch some fish and make it back home most of the time. It's really a small percentage of the population that can afford the twin powered 30' Fountain (insert any brand here). It's odd that once someone has this type of machine, it seems crazy and irresponsible to go out in anything less.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I have been running the same single engine 22' deep vee boat out in the gulf for 6 years. We normally run about 40 to 50 miles out. I take maintenance very serious. If I run 45 miles to a spot and there is nothing else very close except another boat that is already there , he is going to have mine drifting around him.If it is a small spot we will probably be within casting range. I don't drift behind them in case they have a drift bait out. 
When I look at the original photo I thought about the several trips we made in our early our twenties in a 17' ski boat with a 20 gallon blue drum of gas sitting next to us. I guess it's true that the lord watches over drunks and fools.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Anybody See Radio Antenna*

*Anybody even see a radio antenna on this boat?? My eyes are not the best...nut, I do not.*

*Squalls can develope between you and shore.....white knuckle ride!!!*

*Many years ago, we saw a flat bottom with several guys and a BIG Shark aboard it. It was about 35 miles out of Galveston. There was only about 6" of freeboard!!! We called the Coast Guard and stayed close until they arrived. Needless to say.....they put the boat on the deck and there was some serious b*** chewing going on.*


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I went out for 12 years with a single engine, one boat for 5 years single Yama 150. Took care of it and it took care of me. I hope you guys don't run in to Pistol Pete the shark shooter, he'll change your mind about fishing close to other boats.


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

fishinfella said:


> *Anybody even see a radio antenna on this boat?? My eyes are not the best...nut, I do not.*


its on the port side of the ttop in a horizontal position.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I fished my boat for 3 years with a single motor. I had to get towed in from 15 miles ot of mansfield once. I also blew my motor as I was pulling into portA marina after a 50 mile offshore day. Lucky yes but that is life.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Been there done that siting dead in the water 40 miles out is not a good feeling. 12hrs + $600 later I was at the dock. The good thing was we where on a weedline when she gave out. So we had plenty of fishing to keep us busy waiting on the tow boat. But, never want to do it again. Needless to say I have a new boat..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Got a single engine but haven't gone past 50 miles yet. I also just got a kicker to add to the mix. I know a kicker isn't the perfect solution but it's going to have to work for me. 

I was fishin on Matagorda beach years ago when about 2am I hear a putt-putt out in the surf. A guy comes walking up wants to know where the pass into seargent is. Apparently they had a brand new boat and the big yammi died a bunch of miles offshore. Killed their batteries trying to start the motor. They had a kicker and had come in on it. They saw the fire we had burning and headed for that from several miles offshore. The guy that walked up had jumped ship and swam to the beach. We pointed them in the right direction and the fella who swam to shore to get directions left down the beach the boat was following out about the second bar. Fortunately it was a near dead calm evening... Apparently they got home and they can thank a kicker motor for that.. Arlon


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

you guys all mention be sure you have radios i dont own a boat but i think you should be mentioning an eporb also how ever its spelled the you can be located even if you dont know where your at


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

I still fish out of a single engine job... But, maybe one day when I make the big bucks Ill add one or two more....


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Was he bumping fiberglass? If not then he's not potlicking. He spent money on fuel to get out there too. Show me your deed to that piece of bottom and I'll leave. Until then, if your not on anchor then it's not potlicking. As for the boat size, the forecast for Saturday was high pressure building, that means no chance of thunderstorms. Obviously this guy knew his range and studied the weather so DON"T JUDGE!!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Look out for my lil 16 foot cat out there next time!!!! )


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Small Boats do not equal big problems. I've been running offshore for many years and did the coast guard thing in Port Isabel (70's) when pot was like beer......Idiots with no preparation or training were the problem. It cracks me up that single engine 22-24 foot boats are unsafe when a good number of folks went out in single engine skiffs to fish the blue back in the day and were not considered to have a death wish. Sheeight could happen to anyone out there and eventually does. Lets not point the finger....they could have had their Crappola together (however slight that chance may be). Give room unless invited and know that there will always be small ones in the blue on good days.....so grow a pair my man.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

sitting dead in the water 30 miles out may sound bad, but it really isnt, I went out with Buda Blue Water boy one day when we were stradned at 30 miles or so, and everyone on the boat kept calm, relaxed, and we just enjoyed the tranquiallity (s/p?) of being on the water, i call it my worst and best fishing trip, but I loved every minute of it.

Of course he had made plans to have a buddy boat and also had insurance, so all was well.


----------



## Hutch (May 26, 2004)

I have a 22' Bay Stealth with a single 200hp Yammie and have taken it out to a number of Rik's spots, but have gone no farther than German Charlie's from Freeport. I usually head to places like the Fogg where there are usually some boats around just in case we have any engine problems. I always check all the weather reports and don't venture out unless seas are less than 3'. I have a hand held GPS as a back up to my Lowrance GPS on the boat in case of battery problems. I guess the bottom line is that if you plan and prepare properly and maintain your equipment in top shape, you don't guarantee a problem frre trip but you reduce your risks as much as possible. I love to fish out in the big pond and wish I could afford one of those beautiful boats with two (or more) engines, but the fact is, I cannot. So I will continue to go out when I can and hope my luck continues to be as good as it has been.

As far as potlicking, folks need to just use some common sense. I have a radio on my boat and I am not bashful about trying to communicate with another boat that I might come upon. I will not get close enough to cause problems for anyone and I have found the vast majority of folks very accomodating when you just take the time to ask them if its OK to be in the same vicinity. As said before in this thread, we all have to pay through the nose for fuel these days and most of us cannot afford to just waste gas going to alternative spots just because there might be another boat in the area. Besides, I always prepare a flight plan for my trips on my GPS and print a hard copy for my wife to know where I was going in case I just don't show at home the day I am supposed to get back. Anyway, sorry for the long post. Just wanted to add my dos centavos. Wishing everyone good luck!!!!!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Look at it this way, you had a free "buddy boat" if anything went wrong on your vessel!


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

If your bored - go to thehulltruth.com - they have beaten the single engine offshore debate to absolute death over there.. bottom line is that those that spent the xtra 20G worry more about the single guy then he does about himself..


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

I just have a hard time understanding why someone would pull up so close to someone else fishing when you have all that water that you can fish. The earth is 75% water and you have to fish next to someone that close. I just don't get it. 

If you create a chum line that should be your chum line. If you want to fish a chum line buy or catch your own chum.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

floundergigging said:


> I just have a hard time understanding why someone would pull up so close to someone else fishing when you have all that water that you can fish. The earth is 75% water and you have to fish next to someone that close. I just don't get it.
> 
> If you create a chum line that should be your chum line. If you want to fish a chum line buy or catch your own chum.


Well said.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

You know guys I just spent the 20 minutes or so it took me to read every post on this thread. Basically some people just cant afford a big offshore boat with twins. So they probably get excited when a day is calm enough for them to venture offshore. I fish out of 17' Whaler with a 28 year old motor on it and have taken it out to some of the close rigs. Now that I am ready for my first real bay boat (22'er) , you better believe that I will be out there on calm days too. Not 50 miles but up to 20 or so. Bottom line is that some people just cant afford those huge boats and there is plenty of water for everyone. 

P.S. And I would NEVER EVER leave someone out there that needed help.


----------



## flats master (Aug 13, 2005)

Well guys this is my first post, but I have reply. I was the one bent over with the chum churn in the picture. We've fished this spot many times in the past. It is published in the Hilton Maps and is no secret. But when you travel 50 miles to fish a spot and when you get there, there is another boat...you're still going to fish. Plenty of room for everybody. Everyone was drifting. We gave them plenty of room. The one time we did pull up and we saw that he had drift lines out...I told my friend to go wide. As for not knowing where we were: we have top quality navigation systems and never even talked to these guys other than to say "hello and how's the fishing". 
We are very experienced off shore fisherman and respect others.
I am very dissapointed to read this post and appreciate the support from other sportsman. 
Flats Master


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Im with ya dude. You were far enough away to where you can barely read Majek in 12"+ print in the picture.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks far enough to me, plus you don't know what zoom is on the camera. People need to realize that most spots are known out there, and no one "owns" them.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

flats master said:


> Well guys this is my first post, but I have reply. I was the one bent over with the chum churn in the picture. We've fished this spot many times in the past. It is published in the Hilton Maps and is no secret. But when you travel 50 miles to fish a spot and when you get there, there is another boat...you're still going to fish. Plenty of room for everybody. Everyone was drifting. We gave them plenty of room. The one time we did pull up and we saw that he had drift lines out...I told my friend to go wide. As for not knowing where we were: we have top quality navigation systems and never even talked to these guys other than to say "hello and how's the fishing".
> We are very experienced off shore fisherman and respect others.
> I am very dissapointed to read this post and appreciate the support from other sportsman.
> Flats Master


WELL SAID ,and welcome aboard, there is always two sides to every story
and looky there 1 post and his green dots are growing.
.you can all drift allong side me anytime,,,,if i let you catch me....LOL....Mike


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

How do i get green dots?


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Pat!

If someone likes your post, they can click on the 'scale' picture in the top right of the post and give a greeie for like, or if they disapprove, they can give a red dot.

If you go to your user cp, you'll see who gave you what and their comments if any.

Great 1st post flatsmaster! Hope you stick around!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

LOL! Thanks Tom, guess I'm outta my league then, 900+ posts and nada!


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Cudos to Flatsmaster, but a well discussed topic. 
We all sometimes doubt the ability and knowlege of others which is pre-judging.
It is also very impossible to know from reading ones post whether it is a sarcastic or serious statement.
This one is serious. Mike
As for fishing on a spot already occupied: mutual respect, or get the hell outta here!!! This ones not!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Those of you that think that's too close need to take your boat to the lump next spring. 100 + boats in less than a 1 mile circle with big yellowfin running under, over, around and inbetween everyones anchor rope. 
Oh if your chum slick is "yours to fish in then I would recommend a chum boat and a fishing boat.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

You could have been nice and offered them some diet coke and mentos to show your appreciation of their presence...


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

*Drama Queens !!*

All you well seasoned offshore studs need to lighten up.
Take care of your shiitte and chances are high on your side.
Mariners Law requires you to assist a stranded boater or the Coasties will have something for you.
Not all good spots are known , Thats why you want your sounder on at all times to see something that hasnt been seen before, Trolling is the best time to watch the sounder for something fresh until the clicker screams.
I believe the common rule for distance would be 50-75 yrds,, any closer would be consider "lickin". But not everyone has a tight grip on their drift and sometimes people goof. Try a little tolerance .
It still never ceases to amaze me at the "freeway mentality" that is so pervasive in some boatmen. This aint the Beltway or I-10 on Fri afternoon.
So chill your A***** !. 
1 engine or 5 engines mean nothing if your a dumba**. 
In the words of Detective Callahan,,," A man's got to know his limitations"

Peace


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Ono Loco said:


> bottom line is that those that spent the xtra 20G worry more about the single guy then he does about himself..


LMAO...true!


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

i was 60 out yesterday "drifting" sitting 50 feet from a rig and casting lines at the rig. a boat ran between us and the rig. that i would say is potlicking. 


as far as it being a big gulf. out at that distince the structure is (known structure) that frequent and neither are the rigs - so if 2 guys use tom's book they may land up on the same 10x10 foot of real estate. i don't think they were lickin. 

as far as 2 engines - well next we will say have 2 seperate gas tanks because most engine prob on well maintained engines come from fuel issues. good way to shut down both engines. oh well.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

All this hub bub about singles v twins and how much safer the latter are is BS....

It's summer for goodness sake we have a major High pressure system keeping the gulf flat... no major northerns rushing down to creat 6-12' seas in 30 mins!!!!!

I know of a boat who two weeks ago could not get out of the channel where his dock is because of FUEL related problems and oh yea he has Twins!!!!

But that 14' jon boat his neighbours kids putted out into the edge of west bay in returned with two limits of trout......

One other issue if I stuff a bow I would reather have a boat with 8" sides filled with excess water over a boat with 24-30" sides filled with water!!!!


John


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Im kinda disapointed with this post..I know Flats master & the rest of these guys..I hunt with flats most of the year & He's a really good guy...

as far as potlickin..Most of us have been there & done that ..Who's to say he potlicked ya...Be thankfull the (Boys didnt pull out the 27' contender) outta there stall..then youd be the Potlicker.
Oxx..


flats master said:


> Well guys this is my first post, but I have reply. I was the one bent over with the chum churn in the picture. We've fished this spot many times in the past. It is published in the Hilton Maps and is no secret. But when you travel 50 miles to fish a spot and when you get there, there is another boat...you're still going to fish. Plenty of room for everybody. Everyone was drifting. We gave them plenty of room. The one time we did pull up and we saw that he had drift lines out...I told my friend to go wide. As for not knowing where we were: we have top quality navigation systems and never even talked to these guys other than to say "hello and how's the fishing".
> We are very experienced off shore fisherman and respect others.
> I am very dissapointed to read this post and appreciate the support from other sportsman.
> Flats Master


----------



## phantom309 (Aug 8, 2005)

I went out 50+ in my 18' Outrage with a single motor last weekend, and boated a 60 + lb wahoo. It was awesome, I have the tow insurance, and I'll do it again. Some may think it's stupid, and yes, it most definitely is a risk. It just depends on what a trip out there is worth to you. If you are well aware of the danger, willing to wait for a tow, have flares and lifejackets and, as in my case, you're unmarried without people depending on you, it's a stretch to call it stupid. Of course, I only ever do this when it's FLAT. I understand anything can happen out there even when it's flat though - Now, when I get married, I definitely won't be taking an 18 ft boat out that far. So might as well get that experience in now.

Oh, and by the way, when I was trolling at 45 miles in my little whaler, a 30+ ft Contender ran full throttle from my stern across in front of me, yrds from the lures I was dragging. they all waved; i didn't. so sometimes it's the big boys that are clueless out there and not us little guys.


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

phantom they may have thought you were a fish rolling on the surface.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I "squeeze a person from time to time but ony if we are drifting a spot. As long a you give each other some room. If someone has a fish on a lot of room. I was out a couple of years ago, drifting a large rock. These 2 guys in a "small boat", which I used to own one too, where trolling around us. They had watch us drift this spot numerous times. They pulled up stream of what they thought was the rock and killed the engine. I known these guys don't fish much because as they were passing over the rock I could here the fish alarm on there bottom machine going off like a whistle. We all know you don't leave the fish ID on your machine. That is if your machine has one. Most good ones don't. At this time they dopped anchor and started to fish. Now I drop my temper and pull within a foot of their boat and start F*******! A friend of my starts to throw a live shark in their boat. After 5 min. of yelling and screaming they still had that dumb look on their face? Whaaaat? did I do!!!! We left and went some where else. That my friend is POT LICKING!!!!!!!


----------

